# Wooster 5 gallon bucket liners



## AtchleyPandC (Jan 13, 2018)

Was just wondering what you guys use for bucket liners. I use husky contractor bags for my Wooster wide boy. They work great but I want to know if there is a better or cheaper liner you guys use.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

AtchleyPandC said:


> Was just wondering what you guys use for bucket liners. I use husky contractor bags for my Wooster wide boy. They work great but I want to know if there is a better or cheaper liner you guys use.


There is a user on PT whos company makes these for wooster.





They work very nice, good mil thickness and they are form fit to the bucket. I order them direct from wooster. but you can get them online or if you can convince your local store to get them.

I actually sell way more of the 14" bucket/tray though. Comes with a hard liner instead of a bag.
http://www.woosterbrush.com/other-tools/buckets-grids/sherlock-bucket-tray/


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

https://valleyproproducts.com/


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

I just use 99 inch plastic and double it up. It never fails and is much cheaper than buying new liners.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

definitely cheaper than those wooster hard liners, they're $3/each. Which valleypro would make a 14" version of that bag liner. Would sell lots of them.


----------



## burchptg (Jun 30, 2013)

5 gallon bucket liners???! Are you kidding me? Some people will buy anything, I guess. Hmm, on that note, maybe I should be selling my extra 5s on eBay or Craigslist...


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

burchptg said:


> 5 gallon bucket liners???! Are you kidding me? Some people will buy anything, I guess. Hmm, on that note, maybe I should be selling my extra 5s on eBay or Craigslist...


Go for it, guy!


----------

